# Douglas DC-4E



## sunny91 (Mar 17, 2009)

The Douglas DC-4E was an experimental airliner that was developed before World War II. The design originated in 1935 from a requirement by United Air Lines. The goal was to develop a much larger and more sophisticated replacement for the DC-3, before the first DC-3 had even flown. There was enough interest from other airlines, that American Airlines, Eastern Air Lines, Pan American Airways, and TWA joined United in providing $100,000 each toward the cost of developing the new aircraft.

Sunny


----------



## LineguyOKC (Mar 20, 2009)

Cool Video!
I was lucky to handle a few DC-6s back in the 80s.
2000 gallons of Av-Gas and 30 gals of oil per engine.
I love Radials!


----------

